#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-04
<Cheesehead> Anyone going to the MKE fireworks tonight?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-05
<douglasawh-work> OT: does anyone know anything about Excel macros?  I've got a user with some problems and I don't even know where to start
 * Cheesehead mixes a new pitcher of lemonade
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-06
<h00k> oi
<h00k> hello
 * Cheesehead just checked the IRC logs and saw h00k's earlier 'hello'
<h00k> Cheesehead: yes yes
<h00k> Cheesehead: hello
<Cheesehead> See, somebody else occasionally checks here.
<h00k> It's amazing, really!
<h00k> How was your fourth?
<Cheesehead> h00k: Most fabulous. Grilling, sunburn, all the good stuff
<Cheesehead> And yours?
<h00k> Same here, I'm hurting today
<h00k> I missed the fireworks, had to drive back home.
<Cheesehead> Ah, they were great
<Cheesehead> Didn't see the end, kids wore out
<h00k> Where did you see them?
<Cheesehead> I watch the big MKE ones from South Shore Park.
<h00k> Ah, cool
<h00k> I was up near Bayfield
<h00k> *in Bayfield
<Cheesehead> Same spot is good for the annual air show, too
<h00k> Down there?
<Cheesehead> Y
<Cheesehead> 15 Years, and I've missed the EAA show EVERY year
<Cheesehead> I'm gonna go before I die. I'm sure I will
<h00k> I went there once
<h00k> the Discovery Channel interviewed me
<h00k> I was there with the Boy Scouts
<Cheesehead> You were a scout? Or a chaperone?
<h00k> Scout
<Cheesehead> The show in MKE is capped by the Blue Angels' performance
<Cheesehead> Funny, I saw the Air Force do just as cool stuff for no audience at all.
<h00k> That is awesome
<Cheesehead> Well, it was understandable. It was Iraq, and they were getting shot at.
<Cheesehead> Still really cool to watch, though.
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> not what I expected
<h00k> but yeah, point
<Cheesehead> That was the time I upgraded to 6.10
<Cheesehead> No available network, so I had to download it packagae by package
<Cheesehead> and zip-drive it to my laptop
<Cheesehead> and dist-upgrade manually
<h00k> those were the says
<Cheesehead> Learned a lot that week!
<h00k> days.
<Cheesehead> I don't miss them
<Cheesehead> Though I don't listen when people complain that 85 is hot.
<Cheesehead> Looking back, I got *really* luck with that upgrade
<Cheesehead> It could have gone wrong so many ways
 * Cheesehead leaves to attend to kids
<h00k> Oi
<Cheesehead> Oi
<h00k> I have these vegetable chips at my desk, delicious
<h00k> they're dehydrated stuff
<Cheesehead> What kind of vegetable?
<Cheesehead> No, wait
<Cheesehead> What kind of desk?
<h00k> sweet potatp, squash, carrot, green bean, taro (no clue), purple sweet potato, non-hydrogenated canola oil, dextrin, salt
<h00k> erm, my work desk
<Cheesehead> But...you're not working
<h00k> sure I am
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-07
 * h00k wayns
<h00k> yawns, rather
<h00k> hello
<Cheesehead> h00k: good morning
<h00k> Cheesehead: morning
<jrolland-ubuntu> Could you repeat that? Unity went FUBAR on my and I needed to do a hard reboot :(
<h00k> jrolland-ubuntu: what's up?
<Cheesehead> hook: I suppose it's one of those thing you will never know
<h00k> Cheesehead: apparently nor
<h00k> *not
<Cheesehead> *things
<Cheesehead> *h00k
<Cheesehead> etc
 * Cheesehead stretches his fumbly fingers
<Cheesehead> Right now I'm taking a break and working http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28213/
<Cheesehead> I'm moderating the idea...and there are some problems with the idea.
<Cheesehead> For example, it's utterly unrealistic.
<Cheesehead> So I sent him an e-mail, and in 24 hours I'll be able to close it.
<Cheesehead> Did my Sales Tax reporting for June, so I'm cool with the state of WI.
<Cheesehead> The Brainstorm idea is unusual - the submitter is experienced and participates in several teams
<Cheesehead> Experienced community members are rarely so dogmatic.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-08
<Cheesehead> Woe is me. I must take my car for emissions testing in a few minutes
<h00k> I just watched the space shuttle launch
<h00k> mind = blown
<h00k> Everytime
<Cheesehead> I watched the first five or six, then just happened to watch #25 (oops)
<Cheesehead> Talk about good (bad?) timing.
<mikeputnam> the scale of the propulsion is hard to fathom
<mikeputnam> and not kill anybody
<h00k> like...4 miles per second
<Cheesehead> 4 mps? Should be more than that...
<Cheesehead> I want a Space Elevator...but I don't want to pay for it
<Cheesehead> Aw, who am I kidding? I'd help pay for it.
<mikeputnam> Perhaps the fiscal onus of space exploration could be tamed by working together globally? #allonthesameteam
<Cheesehead> It already is
<mikeputnam> so globally Nasa can't apy the bills?
<mikeputnam> *pay
<Cheesehead> ISS is supported mostly by Russian support vehicles and tankers
<mikeputnam> US & Russia <> globally
<mikeputnam> or if you prefer !=
<Cheesehead> I don't see Zimbabwe or Peru or Switzerland making meaningful contributions. What line must we cross to call it global?
<Cheesehead> China and India have -at best- rudimentary capabilities
<mikeputnam> i guess that's my question. why not contributions from everybody?
<Cheesehead> Europe decided to be a niche player long ago
<mikeputnam> money or tech
<Cheesehead> Kind of the same boat Ubuntu is in - everybody benefits, but only a few contribute
 * Cheesehead is smug about working Ubuntu into the conversation
<mikeputnam> well the non-existant global space exploration program needs a paypal button
<mikeputnam> or at least a "Get Involved" link
<mikeputnam> street team!
<mikeputnam> sell ad space on the side of the shuttles
<mikeputnam> deface the surface of the moon with McDonalds Golden Arches in exchange for 2 years funding
<Cheesehead> Well, the money gets spent on Earth, so I don't see Zimbabwe's interest in sending money to technicians in Florida or Kazakhstan
<Cheesehead> And the worlds just doesn't need 100 satellite factories plus 100 rocket fuel factories scattered everywhere
<mikeputnam> "Zimbabwe" is a pretty general grouping of a lot of people.
<Cheesehead> Okay, Peru, too.
<Cheesehead> (Unless Peru provides an equatorial railgun launcher in the Andes...THAT would be cool)
<mikeputnam> heh
<Cheesehead> (and lower the cost to orbit)
<Cheesehead> Hooray! My first e-mail to the Ubuntu Technical Board was accepted. Now to see what they say...
 * Cheesehead wonders why he typed all that twice
